# ليه الحل ده بالذات ؟!



## Alexander.t (23 أكتوبر 2014)

ازيكم وحشتونى كلكم 
سلامى لفرد فرد لكل واحد باسمه وكل واحدها باسمها. :Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Open:

كان ليا كام سوال كده هنزلهم واحد واحد باذن ربنا

عاوز افهم ليه فى بداية الخليقه كان مسموح لابناء ادم يتجوزو بعض لكن دلوقتى مش مسموح ؟
هل ده كان احد الحلول لبداية الخليقه ؟
ليه مكنش فى حل تانى ؟ طالما كان ممكن يبقى فى حلول *اشمعنى الحل ده بالذات* ؟


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (24 أكتوبر 2014)

ياترى أيه الحلول الممكنة غير كدة ؟
آدم عنده ولدين وبنتين مثلا لو ماحصلش بينهم تزاوج هتبقى دى نهاية البشر 
مع نهاية عمر الكام فرد دول ..


----------



## تيمو (24 أكتوبر 2014)

منوّر يا البابا 

بحسب الفكر الكاثوليكي، القصة رمزية، فآدم ليس شخصية حقيقية بل رمزية تُشير للإنسان. 

بإمكانك أن تبحث أكثر في تفسيرات الكاثوليك فيما يتعلّق بتفسير الخليقة.


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 أكتوبر 2014)

!! البابا !! قال:


> ازيكم وحشتونى كلكم
> سلامى لفرد فرد لكل واحد باسمه وكل واحدها باسمها. :Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Open:
> 
> كان ليا كام سوال كده هنزلهم واحد واحد باذن ربنا
> ...


ازيك يا بطل واااااحشنا يا رااااااااااجل

معلش استفسار علـ ماشي .. ايه سبب سؤالك ده !! :dntknw:​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> منوّر يا البابا
> 
> بحسب الفكر الكاثوليكي، القصة رمزية، فآدم ليس شخصية حقيقية بل رمزية تُشير للإنسان.
> 
> بإمكانك أن تبحث أكثر في تفسيرات الكاثوليك فيما يتعلّق بتفسير الخليقة.


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=246246&page=1​


----------



## aymonded (24 أكتوبر 2014)

وصنع من دم واحد كل أُمة من الناس يسكنون على كل وجه الأرض وحتم بالأوقات المعينة وبحدود مسكنهم - أي: "وَقَدْ  أَخْرَجَ الشُّعُوبَ جَمِيعاً مِنْ أَصْلٍ وَاحِدٍ، وَأَسْكَنَهُمْ  بِلاَدَ الأَرْضِ كُلَّهَا، وَحَدَّدَ مُسْبَقاً أَزْمِنَةَ وُجُودِهِمْ  وَحُدُودَ أَوْطَانِهِمْ" (أعمال 17: 26)

أولاً مش كل الكاثوليك قالوا أن القصة رمزية، ده الفكر الحديث وتعتبر نظرية لاهوتية، وعموماً لو القصة رمزية يبقى كل أولاد آدم مش أولاد حقيقيين، وكل النسل من بعدهما رمزي، وهاتبقى مشكلة أكبر، والسقوط نفسه هايبقى مجرد رمز، فهذا التفسير الحديث تفسير مشوه وناقص...
المشكلة أنه لا يوجد الوعي بهدف الله في الخلق، أنه من رأس واحد خلق البشرية، لكي تكون البشرية مثل الجسد الواحد المترابط وبسبب السقوط الإنسان نفسه انقسم على هذه الوحدة، وحينما تجسد ابن الله الحي صار هو رأس الخليقة الجديدة الذي أعادها للوحدة كأعضاء بعضنا لبعض في جسد واحد الكنيسة، فالهدف واضح حسب الإعلان الإلهي أن نكون كلنا جسد واحد والله هو رأسنا وهذا هو هدف خلق الإنسان، لأنه حتى حينما اختار شعب واحد ويضم إليه كل الذين يؤمنون باسمه، ليس لأجل التعصب ولا انفراد شعب عن باقي الشعوب لأنه أفضل أو أحسن، بل لهدف الوحدة ليكون الله الكل في الكل ورأس الجميع، أن غابت هذه الحقيقة عنا لن نعي قط كل ما صنعه الله في العهد القديم، وأظهر كماله بتجسد الابن الوحيد...


----------



## kalimooo (24 أكتوبر 2014)

ومن قال انه كان مسموح؟؟؟

جواب بسيط جداااااااا
ولن اتطرق الى الموارائيات والتبصير واللاهوت والتنظير الى اخره
ببساطة..


اذا كنا متفقين   بأن الانسان الاول سقط  بسبب عصيانه   ل لله وارتكابهم   بين قوسين (الخطيئة الاصلية) 

فأنهم كانوا في خطيئة دائمة ومستمرة الى ان جاء الرب يسوع 
وفدانا بدمه...


----------



## ROWIS (25 أكتوبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> ومن قال انه كان مسموح؟؟؟
> 
> جواب بسيط جداااااااا
> ولن اتطرق الى الموارائيات والتبصير واللاهوت والتنظير الى اخره
> ...


*الله عليك... دماغ عالية بصحيح*.​


----------



## kalimooo (25 أكتوبر 2014)

ROWIS قال:


> *الله عليك... دماغ عالية بصحيح*.​





االه يخليك يا باشا مشكوووووور


----------



## Alexander.t (25 أكتوبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> ياترى أيه الحلول الممكنة غير كدة ؟
> آدم عنده ولدين وبنتين مثلا لو ماحصلش بينهم تزاوج هتبقى دى نهاية البشر
> مع نهاية عمر الكام فرد دول ..



ادم وحوا
وتامر وشيرين !
ايه المشكله فى اتنين رجل واتنين امرأه ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 أكتوبر 2014)

لما تشتري لعبه،،او تصنع شيء جميل بيدك،ليه هتعمله نسختين،،
الا اذا اعتزيت بيه جدا وصنعت نسخه من نفس الشيء اللي صنعته،،
ضلع من ضلوع اللي صنعته علشان تكون مسرتك فيهم ،،​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> منوّر يا البابا
> 
> بحسب الفكر الكاثوليكي، القصة رمزية، فآدم ليس شخصية حقيقية بل رمزية تُشير للإنسان.
> 
> بإمكانك أن تبحث أكثر في تفسيرات الكاثوليك فيما يتعلّق بتفسير الخليقة.



ميتو ازيك ؟ واحشنى :love45:
بص انا ممكن متناقش معاك فى النقطه دى لانى عندى يقين ان مستحيل الله يخلى نهاية العالم بالشكل ده زي ما هى مذكوره فى سفر الرؤيا  ومستحيل الله ، من وجهة نظرى انه يعذب سكان الجحيم !

*بس كده يبقى الكتاب المقدس كله صور رمزيه ؟*

يبقى انا محتاج تفسير لوجودنا اصلا ؟ !


----------



## Alexander.t (26 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> ازيك يا بطل واااااحشنا يا رااااااااااجل
> 
> معلش استفسار علـ ماشي .. ايه سبب سؤالك ده !! :dntknw:​


حبيبى ياسر :love45: وحشتنى !
عاوز اجابه يا بوب مش استفسار 
اجابه بحسب معتقدك الاسلامى لو امكن :*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 أكتوبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> وصنع من دم واحد كل أُمة من الناس يسكنون على كل وجه الأرض وحتم بالأوقات المعينة وبحدود مسكنهم - أي: "وَقَدْ  أَخْرَجَ الشُّعُوبَ جَمِيعاً مِنْ أَصْلٍ وَاحِدٍ، وَأَسْكَنَهُمْ  بِلاَدَ الأَرْضِ كُلَّهَا، وَحَدَّدَ مُسْبَقاً أَزْمِنَةَ وُجُودِهِمْ  وَحُدُودَ أَوْطَانِهِمْ" (أعمال 17: 26)
> 
> أولاً مش كل الكاثوليك قالوا أن القصة رمزية، ده الفكر الحديث وتعتبر نظرية لاهوتية، وعموماً لو القصة رمزية يبقى كل أولاد آدم مش أولاد حقيقيين، وكل النسل من بعدهما رمزي، وهاتبقى مشكلة أكبر، والسقوط نفسه هايبقى مجرد رمز، فهذا التفسير الحديث تفسير مشوه وناقص...
> المشكلة أنه لا يوجد الوعي بهدف الله في الخلق، أنه من رأس واحد خلق البشرية، لكي تكون البشرية مثل الجسد الواحد المترابط وبسبب السقوط الإنسان نفسه انقسم على هذه الوحدة، وحينما تجسد ابن الله الحي صار هو رأس الخليقة الجديدة الذي أعادها للوحدة كأعضاء بعضنا لبعض في جسد واحد الكنيسة، فالهدف واضح حسب الإعلان الإلهي أن نكون كلنا جسد واحد والله هو رأسنا وهذا هو هدف خلق الإنسان، لأنه حتى حينما اختار شعب واحد ويضم إليه كل الذين يؤمنون باسمه، ليس لأجل التعصب ولا انفراد شعب عن باقي الشعوب لأنه أفضل أو أحسن، بل لهدف الوحدة ليكون الله الكل في الكل ورأس الجميع، أن غابت هذه الحقيقة عنا لن نعي قط كل ما صنعه الله في العهد القديم، وأظهر كماله بتجسد الابن الوحيد...



مش شايف هيكون فى تعارض لو كان فى 2 رجل و 2امراة لانهم اكيد هيكونو من نفس المصدر الطين للرجل والضلع للمرأه
برضه لما المسيح كان هيتجسد هيكون رأس الخليقه ؟
السوال ليه دلوقتى ده يعتبر زنا !
كمان معروف ان زاوج القرايب بيعمل مشاكل فى النسل
يعنى فكرة اتنين رجل واتنين امرأه اعتقد كانت هتبقى افضل من وجهة نظرى !


----------



## Alexander.t (26 أكتوبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> ومن قال انه كان مسموح؟؟؟
> 
> جواب بسيط جداااااااا
> ولن اتطرق الى الموارائيات والتبصير واللاهوت والتنظير الى اخره
> ...




اذا كانت ممارسة الجنس مع اخته فى الوقت ده خطيه كما تقول فهو خطأ من الله لانه لم يتيح له بديل ! فكيف يحاسبنى الله ع شىء لا بديل له ولان لكل شىء مقصد فما هى فائدة الاعضاء التناسليه التى خلقها الله ؟

وانا متكلمتش اصلا فى انك كده بتقول ان الله كان بيجبرهم يزنو !


----------



## Alexander.t (26 أكتوبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> لما تشتري لعبه،،او تصنع شيء جميل بيدك،ليه هتعمله نسختين،،
> الا اذا اعتزيت بيه جدا وصنعت نسخه من نفس الشيء اللي صنعته،،
> ضلع من ضلوع اللي صنعته علشان تكون مسرتك فيهم ،،​



ايه المشكله برضه انه يكون فى ادام وحوا
وفؤاد المهندس وشويكار مثلا ؟
ده يتعارض فى ايه مع اللى انت قولته ؟


----------



## aymonded (26 أكتوبر 2014)

هو السؤال اللي مفروض يُطرح: أولاً ايه قصد الله من أن يخلق إنسان واحد في البداية (آدم) ولم يخلق حواء كما فعل مع الإنسان الأول آدم، بل أخذها من آدم ولم يجعلها مستقله متفرده وحدها، ففي سفر التكوين في الخلق لم يذكر شخصين آدم وآدم، أو آدم ورفيق..، ولا آخذ من آدم وأخرج 2 حواء، يبقى لازم نبحث عن قصد الله مش عن قناعتنا احنا، فالله له قصد وهدف، بيعلنه على صفحات الكتاب المقدس، فأن خرجنا عن القصد أكيد هاندخل في نقاشات كثيرة ونظريات عديدة لنصل لقناعتنا الشخصية وليس هدف الله ولا قصده من الخلق، لأن بعد كده بيوضح الله كل شيء ليُعلن قصده ويُظهر تدبيره، لكي نحيا في هذا التدبير ونعيش بهذا القصد، وليس بقصد آخر ولا بتدبير آخر.... فكل الكتاب موحه به من الله، وفيه يُعلن قصده ومشيئته، ولابد من أن نبحث عن قصد الله ومشيئته لنعيش وفقها وليس خارجها... كونوا معافين


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 أكتوبر 2014)

هذه هى الامكانيات المتاحة
يعنى كانوا  يستوردوا شياطين
وانت عارف الدولار غالى شوية


----------



## kalimooo (26 أكتوبر 2014)

!! البابا !! قال:


> اذا كانت ممارسة الجنس مع اخته فى الوقت ده خطيه كما تقول فهو خطأ من الله لانه لم يتيح له بديل ! فكيف يحاسبنى الله ع شىء لا بديل له ولان لكل شىء مقصد فما هى فائدة الاعضاء التناسليه التى خلقها الله ؟
> 
> وانا متكلمتش اصلا فى انك كده بتقول ان الله كان بيجبرهم يزنو !



الله لم يخلق الانسان ليمارس الجنس بل بسبب ذلك سقط ..


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 أكتوبر 2014)

!! البابا !! قال:


> ايه المشكله برضه انه يكون فى ادام وحوا
> وفؤاد المهندس وشويكار مثلا ؟
> ده يتعارض فى ايه مع اللى انت قولته ؟



طيب وليه مخلقش اتنين قط واتنين قطه .؟

وليه نوح مأخدش 3 قط و3 قطه.قبل الطوفان؟

" فخلق الله الإنسان على صورته" (تكوين1: 27)

صورة المجد والقداسه ،،

ودا مجد كبير ان نصير علي صورة الله،،ولك أن تتخيل هذا المجد قبل السقوط،

اذا ، من المعلوم ان الله ترك الحريه لادم وحواء ، فسقطوا،،

بعد هذا السقوط لا يُمكن أن نسأل ،،
فالحياه اصبحت منفصله عن الله والانسان هو من يصنع قراراته الارضيه،

وتزاوجه لم يكن شيء غريب لان اصلا سقط ،!!

فلا تتعجب من تدبير الله انه يريد ان يقوم الخليقه وفق قواعد وضوابط ليهيئه للسماء مره اخري من خلال القداسه وليس ان يتركه يتزاوج كما بدأ،،

ثم لماذا لا تسأل هكذا.!

(ليه ربنا مخلقش البشر كلهم دفعه واحده.؟)

ليه زوجين زوجين حسب ما تريد وتسأل،،

وأن اتفقت معك ان هناك ادم وحواء ، والمهندس وشويكار

اذا الا تعتقد ان الامور بهذه الطريقه كانت ستكون عنصريه اكثر فى ذلك الوقت.!


لم يشعر الفرقه عن الله والانفصال عنه الا ادم وحواء..لانهما عاينا المجد قبل السقوط

ولن يشعر محبة الله للأنسان الا الله ،،لانه خلقنا لمسرته "ذكر،وانثي"

خلق ادم ثم جعل منه معين نظير له،

الانسان يعيش الان سقوطه..وقد منحنا الله فرصه اخري لنكون قديسين بلا لوم 

هذه الاسئله لا تختلف عن الاسئله التي تقول (من خلق الله)

لا تعطيك شيء الا الأرق .!!


حتي إن وجدت اجابه ترضيك فهي سترضيك وحدك لانك تبحث عنها ولن تكون تبكيت لله انه لم يخلق ادم وحواء والمهندس وشويكار ،

«وَيْلٌ لِمَنْ يُخَاصِمُ جَابِلَهُ. خَزَفٌ بَيْنَ أَخْزَافِ الأَرْضِ. هَلْ يَقُولُ الطِّينُ لِجَابِلِهِ: مَاذَا تَصْنَعُ؟ أَوْ يَقُولُ: عَمَلُكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ يَدَانِ؟" (إش 45: 9)


ربنا معاك اخي الحبيب
​​


----------



## aymonded (26 أكتوبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> الله لم يخلق الانسان ليمارس الجنس بل بسبب ذلك سقط ..



لأ يا غالي مش بسبب ذلك سقط ولا ليها أي علاقة بالسقوط، سقط لأنه خالف الوصية اللي أخذها من الله، والله في البدء خلقهما ذكراً وانثى وقال لهما اكثروا واملأوا الأرض، وخلق الجنس في الخليقة كلها قبل السقوط أساساً... فمش نقدر نقول كده وبخاصة أن السفر نفسه وضح سبب السقوط... ولو قلنا ان ده سبب السقوط يبقى الله في البدء خلق ما يسبب السقوط والله ابرأ من أنه يخلق شيء يكون سبب في سقوط الإنسان، وبخاصة لو كانت غريزه، لأن يبقى الله هو السبب في سقوطنا واستمراره، لكن المشكلة فقط اننا اختبرنا السقوط وذقنا نتائجة ومن يوم مراهقتنا وشعورنا بالجنس كان يوجد به خلل، لذلك نشعر وكأنه الجنس هو السبب في السقوط على خلاف الحقيقة بل والطبيعة التي خُلقنا بها...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 أكتوبر 2014)

!! البابا !! قال:


> يعنى فكرة اتنين رجل واتنين امرأه اعتقد كانت هتبقى افضل من وجهة نظرى !



*إزاى يعنى ؟؟؟

إفرض آدم و حواء سقطوا 

لكن فؤاد المهندس و شويكار ما سقطوش ​*[YOUTUBE]jnD94Y_rcVE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 أكتوبر 2014)

!! البابا !! قال:


> ازيكم وحشتونى كلكم
> سلامى لفرد فرد لكل واحد باسمه وكل واحدها باسمها. :Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Open:
> 
> كان ليا كام سوال كده هنزلهم واحد واحد باذن ربنا
> ...


 
ازييييك يا مينااااا- عاش من شافك 

المهم بخصوص سؤالك ده-- انت دلوقتى مش قابل-- او رافض الفكره علشان انت عارف انها غلط--
 طيب منين عرفت ان الموضوع ده غلط؟؟
طيب بالنسبه ان ادم و حواء فى الاول كانوا عريانين!! يعنى مشيين بلابيس قدام بعض-- ايه بئا رائيك فى كدا--
هل قادر تقبل المنظر!!
طيب هما كانوا قبلينه و مش شيفيين ان فيه حاجه غلط-- و كل واحد فيهم ماشى بثقه و اخر تمام!!
امتى حسوا انهم عريانين؟؟ 
لما اكلوا من شجره معرفه الخير و الشر-- لما اخطائوا حسوا بعريهم
 و ساعتها بس راحوا اتدارو و جابوا ورق شجر يغطوا نفسهم بيه--رغم ان مفيش غيرهم--
 نفهم من كدا ايه؟؟
ان من نحيتهم مكنش فيه مشكله---لان ساعتها مكنش حد قال ان الفعل ده خطاء--

لكن انت دلوقتى شايفها صعبه اوى اوى و مش قادر تتقبلها-- و غير كدا اعتقد من كتر ما ادم و حواء خلفوا  كان فيه زحمه و العيال كانوا بيقابلوا بعض بالصدفه ههههه يعنى كائنهم جيران--


----------



## تيمو (26 أكتوبر 2014)

!! البابا !! قال:


> ميتو ازيك ؟ واحشنى :love45:
> بص انا ممكن متناقش معاك فى النقطه دى لانى عندى يقين ان مستحيل الله يخلى نهاية العالم بالشكل ده زي ما هى مذكوره فى سفر الرؤيا  ومستحيل الله ، من وجهة نظرى انه يعذب سكان الجحيم !
> 
> *بس كده يبقى الكتاب المقدس كله صور رمزيه ؟*
> ...



تشتاقلك العافية ...

معناتو متفقين .. وممكن أن تفسّر سفر رؤيا بشكل رمزي، وهذا لن يوقعك في رمزية الكتاب، لأنه قصة التكوين هناك منطق أن تكون رمزية، وخصوصاً أن تفسيرك (بوجود تنين آدم وتنين حواء) أقرب للرؤيا والتفسير الكاثوليكي.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 أكتوبر 2014)

بص بئا يا مينا--سؤالك من الاخر كدا مينفعش تسئله لينا-- ممكن الرب هو الى يقول لك عمل ايه بالضبط-- بس لو تعرف انا بعتقد ايه -- اقراء معايا الانجيل كدا---:

فقال ماذا فعلت.صوت دم اخيك صارخ الي من الارض. 11 فالان ملعون انت من الارض التي فتحت فاها لتقبل دم اخيك من يدك. 12 متى عملت الارض لا تعود تعطيك قوتها.تائها وهاربا تكون في الارض. 13 فقال قايين للرب ذنبي اعظم من ان يحتمل. 14 انك قد طردتني اليوم عن وجه الارض ومن وجهك اختفي واكون تائها وهاربا في الارض.فيكون *كل من وجدني يقتلني*. 15 فقال له الرب لذلك *كل من قتل قايين *فسبعة اضعاف ينتقم منه.وجعل الرب لقايين علامة *لكي لا يقتله كل من وجده*. 16 فخرج قايين من لدن الرب *وسكن في ارض نود شرقي عدن *17 *وعرف قايين امراته* فحبلت وولدت حنوك.وكان يبني مدينة.فدعا اسم المدينة كاسم ابنه حنوك.

شايف المكتوب كبير؟؟ ده معناه ايه؟؟ بالنسبه لى معناه ان فيه ناس عايشه-- فيه قبائل تانيا-- و الا لو كان ادم و حواء بس-- و خلفوا قايين و هابييل -- مين الى هيقتل قايين!! اخواته؟؟ البنات؟! و لا اولاد هابيل !! بس هابيل الكتاب مش مبين انه اتجوز و لا كاتب له نسل!!
و بعدين قال لك ان قايين خرج من لدن الرب و سكن فى ارض نود-- و هناك عرف امراته-- طيب امراته دى كانت مين؟؟ هل كان فيه قبائل فى ارض نود-
من هنا انا بستخلص من الموضوع ان مش من الدرورى اصلا يكون اولاد ادم و حواء اتجوزا بعض-- او حتى لو اتجوزا--
كان هيبقى اول 4 اطفال بس و الباقعى هيبقوا اولاد عم !

الخلاصه مدام الكلام مش مكتوب بالتفصيل الممل يبقى حاجه مش مهمه و ملهاش قيمه-- و مش لازم تكون حسب تصورنا احنا


----------



## ياسر رشدى (27 أكتوبر 2014)

!! البابا !! قال:


> حبيبى ياسر :love45: وحشتنى !
> عاوز اجابه يا بوب مش استفسار
> اجابه بحسب معتقدك الاسلامى لو امكن :*


حبيب قلبي البابا والماما وكل اخواتي .. :t25: غيبة طويلة ياباشا

حاضر ياباشا نشوفوا الموضوع دا من القرآن وبيقول ايه ولو حد معترض يقولي ليه !!! 

وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلائِكَةِ إِنِّي خَالِقٌ بَشَرًا مِنْ صَلْصَالٍ مِنْ حَمَإٍ مَسْنُونٍ
هنا ربنا بيخبر الملائكة ان هايخلق بشر من صلصال (طين ساخن)

طب ليه النص قال بشر مقالش انسان !!!؟​
​ البشر من البشائر واول الخلق هي تباشير هذا الخلق وتشير ايضا الي الشكل الفيزيولوجي للانسان (الهيئة والتكوين) او بمعني اصح الهيئة الحيوانية للانسان عشان كده احنا بنقول 
كلية الطب البشري مش كلية الطب الانساني

​طيب كم عدد البشر الذين خلقهم الله اول الخلق .. غير محدد (حتي الان)​ 
طب وبعدين  !!

- فَإِذَا سَوَّيْتُهُ  -
اذا البشر بعد الخلق لم يكن بالحالة التي نحن عليها الان  - للملاحظة هناك البعض يعتقد ان الله سيأخذ الصلصال ويسويه وهذا خطأ لان التسوية عائدة علي *البشر* وليس الصلصال - و اذا هنا ظرفية زمنية اي هناك فترة بين الخلق والتسوية وكلمة سويته هنا مادية وليست معنوية مثل الاية 
الَّذِي خَلَقَكَ فَسَوَّاكَ فَعَدَلَكَ
وكلمة عدلك هنا معناها جعلك علي الهيئة المناسبة المتناسقة للخطوة التالية​ ​ واخير المرحلة الاخيرة ​ وَنَفَخْتُ فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِي فَقَعُوا لَهُ سَاجِدِينَ​ الروح هنا هي روح العلم والادراك والارتقاء والمقصود بها بداية التكليف ومرحلة الانسانية​ اي العلوم والثقافة والسلوك وبدء مرحلة التحضر بعد مرحلة الحيوانية والتوحش والهمجية​ وهنا في هذه المرحلة اختار الله ادم وزوجه من ضمن البشر المتواجدين في وقتها​ لذلك تقول الاية​ إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَى آدَمَ وَنُوحًا وَآلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَآلَ عِمْرَانَ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ​
​ كلمة اصطفي لا تصح الا بوجود الاقران ولو كان ادم اول البشر​ لما كان اصطفائاً لانه سيكون الوحيد من نوعه الذي يتلقي الرسالة​ وكذلك الاية​ وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلائِكَةِ إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً​ لم يقل الله هنا اني خالق ... بل قال اني جاعل والجعل​ هو لشئ موجود بالفعل .. اي ان البشر كانوا موجودين بالفعل​ والله سيختار منهم من يجعله خليفة  مثال ذلك الاية​ يَادَاوُودُ إِنَّا جَعَلْنَاكَ خَلِيفَةً فِي الْأَرْضِ​ 
لا اريد ان اطيل عليك يا مينا لذلك تجد ان ادم وزوجته لو كان​ لهم بنين وبنات فيمكنهم الزواج من باقي البشر الموجودين حولهم​ بعد ان اخرجهم الله من الجنة الارضية التي كانوا فيها ​ ​ مع ملاحظة ان تجربة الجنة الارضية كانت بداية تدريب الانسان (وليس البشر) علي عملية الثواب والعقاب من الله اي بداية التكليف بحمل الرسالة الالهية​ ​  بس خلاص :close_tem​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أكتوبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بالنسبه لى معناه ان فيه ناس عايشه-- فيه قبائل تانيا-- و الا لو كان ادم و حواء بس-- و خلفوا قايين و هابييل -- مين الى هيقتل قايين!! اخواته؟؟ البنات؟! و لا اولاد هابيل !! بس هابيل الكتاب مش مبين انه اتجوز و لا كاتب له نسل!!



*
:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem

حبو ؟؟؟!!!!

الكلام دا مخالف لفكر الفداء 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أكتوبر 2014)

ايه الى دخل فكر الفدائ هنا؟؟تقصدى انهى نقطه؟

اشرح لك اكثر---
انا الى فاهماه ان ادم و حواء كانوا اول ناس-- يعنى اول واحد اتخلق كان ادم و حواء ضلع منه--
فى الوقت ده مكنش فيه حد اصلا--
طول ما هما فى جنت عدن مكنش فيه مشكله-- بعد ما اخطائوا و اتطردوا من الجنه نزلوا على الارض--
ساعتها بس ادم عرف حواء و خلفوا هابيل و قايين -- بس مش متوضح خلفوا بعد كام سنه-- 
الى مكتوب بس انه بعد 130 سنه خلف ابنه شيثا-- و قالت ساعتها حواء عليه انه بدل ابنها هابيل الى اتقتل--
*فى الفطره دى بئا الى فهماه ان الرب خلق ناس تانيا و قبائل تانيا على الارض*---
و ادم عاش 930 سنه خلف كتيييير فيها--
ذى ما هو مكتوب ان قايين خرج من لدن الرب و سكن فى ارض نود عرف إمرئته هناك-- يبقى هى من قبيله تانيا !!
و بعدين مش مكتوب ان ادم خلف بنات و اولاد تانيه غير بعد شيثا! ساعتها بس اتكتب انه خلف اولاد و بنات كثيره !
"وعاش ادم مئة وثلاثين سنة وولد ولدا على شبهه كصورته ودعا اسمه شيثا. 4 وكانت *ايام ادم بعدما ولد شيثا ثماني مئة سنة وولد بنين وبنات*. 5 فكانت كل ايام ادم التي عاشها تسع مئة وثلاثين سنة ومات "

و بعدين فى الاصحاح الى بعديه مكتوب :

" وحدث لما ابتدا الناس يكثرون على الارض وولد لهم بنات 2 *ان ابناء الله* *راوا بنات الناس* انهن حسنات.فاتخذوا لانفسهم نساء من كل ما اختاروا"
و الى باين كدا ان نسل ادم يعتبروا من ابناء الله-- 

ليه لان هابيل مات بدون نسل--
و قايين طلع من لدن الرب و راح اتجوز من قبيله تانيا يعنى نسله مبقاش من ابناء الله!
-- فجاء فى الاصحاح الخامس لما اتكلم عن بدايه النسل بتاع ادم-- لم يزكر قايين خالص !!(و طبعا هابييل ميت بدون نسل)

"هذا كتاب مواليد ادم.يوم خلق الله الانسان على شبه الله عمله 2 ذكرا وانثى خلقه وباركه ودعا اسمه ادم يوم خلق. 3 وعاش ادم مئة وثلاثين سنة *وولد ولدا على شبهه كصورته ودعا اسمه شيثا*. "

ده بيخلينى اقول فعلا ربنا خلق قبائل تانيا!

ايه بئا فى الفكر ده مخالف-- قولى لى--:smi420:
لحسن اكون هرطوقه صغيره بتكبر وسطيكم :w00t:-- ياخوفى


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 أكتوبر 2014)

> وَنَفَخْتُ فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِي فَقَعُوا لَهُ سَاجِدِينَ
> الروح هنا هي روح العلم والادراك والارتقاء والمقصود بها بداية التكليف ومرحلة الانسانية
> اي العلوم والثقافة والسلوك وبدء مرحلة التحضر بعد مرحلة الحيوانية والتوحش والهمجية!!!!
> وهنا في هذه المرحلة اختار الله ادم وزوجه من ضمن البشر المتواجدين في وقتها



كلام غير منطقي اخي ياسر من وجهة نظري،

اولا: ما هو الدليل ان الروح هي روح العلم والادراك والارتقاء،، روح الله ارقي من ذلك ،!!

ثانيا : مسألة السجود وان تسجد الملائكه لآدم فهذا ايضا غير منطقي،

هل رأيت ملك من الملوك يطلب من خدامه ان يسجدوا لمن هم خدامه ايضا،!!

ثالثا: متي كانت مرحلة الهمجيه والتوحش التي جاء بعدها الادراك والارتقاء.؟

رابعا : بقية الايه تقول : أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ،
الا تجد هنا ان الملائكه وكأنها تقول انها افضل من الخليفه الذي سيكون لانه سيسفك الدماء ويفسد،،
وايضا هل تجد الارتقاء والاراك بعد الهمجيه  بهذه الايه،الهمجيه هي التي ستأتي بسفك الدماء

وان كان هناك بشر مع آدم فمن هو اول من خلق وخلقت منه حواء،؟

ولماذا سمي البشر "بني آدم"

!!!



> كلمة اصطفي لا تصح الا بوجود الاقران ولو كان ادم اول البشر
> لما كان اصطفائاً لانه سيكون الوحيد من نوعه الذي يتلقي الرسالة




امال مين اول البشر ،، ؟؟ !!!


اعتقد حتي وجهة نظرك بعيده عن الاسلام..!!

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أكتوبر 2014)

*أحلى حتة مشاركة فى الموضوع كله 
هى الحتة دى ...
*​


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> كانوا عريانين!! يعنى *مشيين بلابيس* قدام بعض--


:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أكتوبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايه الى دخل فكر الفدائ هنا؟؟تقصدى انهى نقطه؟
> 
> اشرح لك اكثر---
> انا الى فاهماه ان ادم و حواء كانوا اول ناس-- يعنى اول واحد اتخلق كان ادم و حواء ضلع منه--
> ...


*
لا هو مش هرطقة و بس :11azy:

لا دا تأليف و فتىّ كمان :t30:

إيه الل ربنا خلق ناس تانية غير آدم و حواء 30:!!!!!!!!!!!!

إيه العك دا ؟؟:t9:

و يا ترى خلقهم و فيهم الطبيعة الفاسدة و لا هم زى الفل و 100 فل و عشرة ؟؟:w00t:

يعنى ربنا بيخلق ناس فاسدة ؟؟

و لا هم كمان كانوا حلوين و بعدين عملوا نفس عاملة آدم و حواء ؟؟ :w00t:

و لا ما غلطوش ؟؟؟

طب لو ما سقطوش : إتجوزوا إزاى ؟؟؟

و لا أولاد آدم إغتصبوهم؟؟؟ :w00t:

و على أى أساس قولتى إن أبناء الله دول يبقوا أبناء آدم ؟؟؟

مش يمكن أبناء فؤاد المهندس ؟؟:w00t:



​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 أكتوبر 2014)

> و على أى أساس قولتى إن أبناء الله دول يبقوا أبناء آدم ؟؟؟



كدا هندخل فى مُعْمْيْعَهْ ،، 

لان كلمة ابناء الله دي اتكتب فيها كتب علشان يطلعوا مين ابناء الله المقصودون فى الايه ،

لكن انا قناعتي الشخصيه ان ابناء الله هم اللي كانو متصلين بالله وبيسيروا نحوه ،،​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أكتوبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> لان كلمة ابناء الله
> لكن انا قناعتي الشخصيه ان ابناء الله هم اللي كانو متصلين بالله وبيسيروا نحوه ،،​



*أه كدة معقولة​*


----------



## oesi no (27 أكتوبر 2014)

*طيب فى كلام بسيط 
ليه مينفعش يكونوا اتنين واتنين 
لان ربنا افتدى ادم وحواونسلهم فقط 
 بس فلو فيه ناس تانيه يبقي ربنا مفداهمش 
[FONT=&quot]لأنه كما في آدم يموت الجميع هكذا في المسيح سيحيا الجميع*​*
[FONT=&quot]و صنع من دم واحد كل أمة من الناس يسكنون علي كل وجه الأرض  [/FONT](اعمال الرسل ) 
ده لا جدال فيه علشان نقدر نكمل كلامنا فى الموضوع ده لانه اى اعتراض هنا هيمس عقيدة الفداء بالكامل 

نيجى لنقطة مرات قايين 
كانت اخته او احد اولاد اخواته 
لان يقال انه ادم كان عنده 33 ولد و23 بنت (غير مذكور كتابيا ولكن عن طريق مؤرخ يهودى ) 

طيب بيتجوزوا اخوات من بعض 
اه كانوا بيتجوزوا اخوات من بعض (ما احنا كلنا اولاد ادم وحوا يعنى كلنا اخوات ) 
طب ليه محصلش تشوهات جنينيه 
لانه ربنا لما خلق الانسان قال انه شافه حسن جدا 
بعد الخطايا والامراض والتلوث وووووو 
ابتدت تظهر حكايه التشوهات الجنينية فى الاطفال عند زواج الاقارب 
وده مش من زمن كبير 
لانه حتى الان الصعايدة بيتجوزوا ولاد عم بعض 

*​[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أكتوبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا هو مش هرطقة و بس :11azy:*​
> 
> *لا دا تأليف و فتىّ كمان :t30:*​
> *إيه الل ربنا خلق ناس تانية غير آدم و حواء 30:!!!!!!!!!!!!*​
> ...



يبقى انا هرطوقه صغيره!!

طيب حد يفسر الكلام المكتوب فى الانجيل!! 
حد يشرح لى بئا راح فين قايين؟؟ و مين المرئه الى اتجوزها؟؟
"فخرج قايين من لدن الرب *وسكن في ارض نود شرقي عدن *17 *وعرف قايين امراته"*

هل كانت اخته!! و جرها معاه لما خرج من لدن الرب و راح ارض نود و اتجوزها هناك!!
جبها منين الست دى ؟!!
و مين الى كانوا هيقتلوه!!

يعنى على حسب الكتاب مفيش غير ادم و حواء-- جابو هابيل و قايين
هابيل اتقتل منغير ميكون له نسل او مجبش سيره الموضوع ده--
قايين متجوزش غير بعد ما راح ارض نود و خرج من لدن الله--
و ليه لما ذكر نسل ادم مذكرش قايين!! ما هو اتجوز و خلف و كان بيتكاثر !!
مبدئش غير من ذكر شيثا!!
اقصد ابناء الله هم نسل ادم الى مششين مع الله و لم يخرجوا من لدنه 
بدليل اخراج قايين من الموضوع-- و البدء بشيثا ....:t7:

حد بئا يخش يشرح لى و يصلح لى افكارى الملخبطه:smi420:


----------



## oesi no (27 أكتوبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يبقى انا هرطوقه صغيره!!
> 
> طيب حد يفسر الكلام المكتوب فى الانجيل!!
> حد يشرح لى بئا راح فين قايين؟؟ و مين المرئه الى اتجوزها؟؟
> ...


*اول حاجة هو كان خايف من اخواته واولادهم 
ادم مكنش عنده 3 اولاد بس
كانوا كتير
وهو متجوز من قبل ما يروح ارض نود اصلا
عرف امرأته اي اقام علاقة جنسيه معها 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أكتوبر 2014)

"وعرف ادم امراته ايضا.فولدت ابنا ودعت اسمه شيثا.قائلة لان الله قد وضع لي نسلا اخر عوضا عن هابيل.لان قايين كان قد قتله."

 طيب يعنى الايه دى معناها ايه؟؟
انا بفهم منها ان مكنش فيه ولاد (ممكن يبقى فيه بنات بس مش مذكورين )
يعنى هما ولدين قايين هابيل -- 
و بعدين شيثا و من بعد شيثا بئا خلف و لاد تانيا كتير و بنات تانيا كتير--؟؟
 مممممممممممممممم
 اها يعنى كدا مش مذكور غير الولاد يعنى ممكن يكون هابيل كان اتجوز اخت له  و قايين اتجوز اخت له و ده خلف و ده خلف-- اولاد العم اتجوزوا بعض و شيثا اصلا جه لما ادم كان عنده 130 سنه -- 
و مش مكتوب قايين قتل هابيل فى سن  ايه-- يعنى ممكن يكون اتقتل هابيل و هو 100 سنه مثلا هههه و و ساعتها اولاده اتجوزوا و خلفوا واحفاده اتجوزوا و خلفوا و بقى فيه عيله كبيره --
ايون كدا المحكمه بدئت تنور .....


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 أكتوبر 2014)

*عاوز أوضح نقطة صغيرة عشان الأمور مش تتلخبط .. 
الكتاب المقدس مش دفتر مواليد فى سجل مدنى هايتسجل فيه كل الأشخاص من آدم ..!
هو بيوضح التاريخ اللى يخص عمل الله مع الأنسان والمواقف الكبيرة اللى ليها دلالات عمل الله مع الأنسان وعناد الأنسان مع الله ..
فبيذكر الأشخاص اللى ليهم صلة بتدبير الخلاص مش الكل والا لا يكفينا الاف الكتب ..

بالنسبة لموضوع أن كان فى خليقة أنسانية تانية غير آدم ونسله ..
أنا بصراحة مش هأقدر أفتى فى شيئ بدون دليل ..
لكن هما مين ؟ وفين ؟ وهل أنقرضوا ولا لسه عايشين معانا " نسلهم يعنى " ؟
وهل هما قبل آدم ولا بعده ولا معاه ؟ وهل كانوا فى الجنة ولا لأ ؟
وهل أخطأوا ولا لأ ؟ طب لو ما أخطأوش عايش المعاناة بتاعتنا ليه ؟ ولا عايشين فى مكان تانى وأحنا مش شايفينهم مثلا ؟
طب لو أخطأوا المسيح مجاش من نسلهم ليه ؟ 
أنا ممكن أفضل أسأل كدة للصبح بس كفاية دول .. ​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أكتوبر 2014)

لاا لااا خلاااااص 
انا خلاص كدا فخمتوا- محدش يلخبط لى الى فهمته بئا--

هو كدا مش مذكور تفاصيل غير المهمه للخلاص-
يعنى قال شيثا جه و ادم فى سن 130 
يعنى قاعد 130 سنه مخلفش غير قايين و هابيل!!
لا طبعا خلف بنات و اتجوزا و خلفوا و اولادهم اتجوزا و لفوا و اولاد العم اتجوزا و خلفوا و اولاد اولاد العم و الخاله هههههه
يعنى كدا خلاص اتكونت قبائل دول 130 سنه لو اتجوزوا فى سن 20 او اقل شوف كام جيل هيبقى موجود فى ال130 سنه --
و الاخوات بيتخانقوا مع بعض ممكن منهم بعدوا شويه و بدئوا يتكاثروا--
يبقى مرات قايين واحده منهم -- 
بس كدا انا اخر تمام و الحلقه المفقوده عندى لقيتها--
و شكرا لمينا انه فتح الموضوع ده-
و شكرا لإرينى انها لطمتنى هههههه
شكرا اوسى---
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3655615#post3655615
ادينى صححت فكر مغلوط فى مخى  هيييه

ممممممم بس كدا لسا فيه سؤال!! اروح منتدى الاسئله بئا -- علشان مبوظش الموضوع اكثر من كدا


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (27 أكتوبر 2014)

انا شايفه ان عادي يتزوجون من بعض شو المشكله؟
 ما احد يعايرهم مافي حولهم مخاليق
ثانيا
كان تشريع عادي على ايام ادم يعني موعيب ولا حرام

والله اعلم


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أكتوبر 2014)

منورين الموضوع يجماعه  كله اتكلم فى مواضيع فرعيه ومحدش دخل فى صلب الموضوع

* هل فكر الله متغير ؟؟؟؟*
كيف يسمح الله بشىء فى بداية الخليقه سيدونه ع البشر خطيه فى نصف عمر الخليقه ؟
ازاى اسمح لابنى يدخن وهو عنده 10 سنين ولما يوصل ل20 اضربه واقوله بطلها ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أكتوبر 2014)

!! البابا !! قال:


> منورين الموضوع يجماعه  كله اتكلم فى مواضيع فرعيه ومحدش دخل فى صلب الموضوع
> 
> * هل فكر الله متغير ؟؟؟؟*
> كيف يسمح الله بشىء فى بداية الخليقه سيدونه ع البشر خطيه فى نصف عمر الخليقه ؟
> ازاى اسمح لابنى يدخن وهو عنده 10 سنين ولما يوصل ل20 اضربه واقوله بطلها ؟



*مش عارفة إزاى دخلت دماغك كدة ؟؟؟:smil13:​*


----------



## تيمو (31 أكتوبر 2014)

> هل فكر الله متغير ؟؟؟؟



نعم يتغيّر .. ذات يوم فتحت موضوع في الأسئلة والأجوبة، وتم إغلاقه  

ولكن لنكون أكثر دقة، ففكر الله لا يتغيّر بخصوص الخلاص، ولكنه يتغيّر فيما يتعلّق بالقوانين أو التشريعات الوضعية. فالهدف الأساسي هو خلاص البشرية بعد السقوط.

فلو لم يتغيّر فكر الله ينبغي التقيّد بشريعة موسى.


----------



## oesi no (31 أكتوبر 2014)

!! البابا !! قال:


> منورين الموضوع يجماعه  كله اتكلم فى مواضيع فرعيه ومحدش دخل فى صلب الموضوع
> 
> * هل فكر الله متغير ؟؟؟؟*
> كيف يسمح الله بشىء فى بداية الخليقه سيدونه ع البشر خطيه فى نصف عمر الخليقه ؟
> ازاى اسمح لابنى يدخن وهو عنده 10 سنين ولما يوصل ل20 اضربه واقوله بطلها ؟


*فتقدم الفريسيون وسألوه هل يحل للرجل أن يطلق امرأته ليجربوه. فأجاب  		وقال لهم بماذا أوصاكم موسى. فقالوا موسى أذن أن يكتب كتاب طلاق فتطلق.  		فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم من أجل قساوة قلوبكم كتب لكم هذه الوصية. ولكن من  		بدء الخليقة ذكرا وأنثى خلقهما الله. من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه  		ويلتصق بامرأته. ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدًا إذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد  		واحد. فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان. ثم في البيت سأله تلاميذه أيضًا  		عن ذلك. فقال لهم من طلق آمراته وتزوج بأخرى يزني عليها. وأن طلقت  		امرأة زوجها وتزوجت بأخر تزني

يبقي كدة على حسب شريعة اليهود فيه طلاق ولكن بعد الفداء مفيش طلاق 

بنفس الامر 
فى اول الامر كان فيه سبب للزواج من الاقارب من الدرجة الاولى 
بعد كدة السبب ده مكنش موجود 

*


----------



## Desert Rose (4 نوفمبر 2014)

فى رأيى فكر الله مش بيتغير بمعنى انه بيغير رأيه لان ده كده معناه ان معرفته بالمستقبل محدودة فبيتفاجئ فبيغير رأيه 
لكن انا شايفه ان مش هو اللى بيتغير احنا اللى بنغير 
بمعنى ان الله بيتعامل مع الانسان على حسب مستواه الفكرى والروحى , احنا دلوقتى لا يمكن تقارننا بالناس ايام نوح مثلا احنا حاليا ارقى فكريا وحتى روحيا لان كل الاسرار الروحية اعلنت لينا خلاص بعد مجئ الرب يسوع 
فالخليقة الانسانية اخدت مراحل ناحية الرقى وكل ما ترتقى تكتشف ان اللى كانو بيعملوه قبل كده ده كان غلط وغير اخلاقى ومش مفروض يستمر 
زي بالظبط الاطفال وهو صغير ممكن يحط ايده فى الكهربا ياكل ويوقع على نفسه كل ده فى حد ذاته بطريقة مجردة افعال غلط لكن هل تقدر تمنع الطفل من انه ياكل خالص علشان بيوقع على نفسه ؟ لا هتصبر عليه لحد ما يكبر ويستوعب ويشوف اللى حواليه وهو نفسه لما يكبر ويرتقى هيرفض اللى كان بيعمله قبل كده 

مثلا فى العهد القديم الله طلب من الشعب انهم يمتنعو عن الزنى وكان بيتكلم هنا على العلاقة الجسدية , لكن فى العهد الجديد قال ان مش بس الفعل الجسدى هو اللى زنى لكن حتى النظرة بأشتهاء فهى كمان زنى 
مكانش ينفع يقول الكلام ده للناس فى العهد القديم , مش علشان هو غير رأيه لا علشان هما مكانوش مستعدين لا عقليا ولا روحيا لاستقبال الكلام ده

بالنسبة بقا لادم وحوا , هى مش قصة رمزية , لكنها مش كل الصورة بمعنى انا اعتقد ان الكتاب اخد جزء من كل, فقط لشرح فكرة  السقوط والخلاص يعنى كان ادم وحواء ناس حقيقيين , لكن ممكن يكون كان فيه بشر تانيين موجودين واتاخدت قصة ادم وحوا فقط لشرح فكرة السقوط والخلاص لكن ده لا يعنى انهم كانو لوحدهم على الارض


----------



## BITAR (5 نوفمبر 2014)

*متابع يا بطل*​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مش عارفة إزاى دخلت دماغك كدة ؟؟؟:smil13:​*



ولا انا :a82:


----------



## Alexander.t (5 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> نعم يتغيّر .. ذات يوم فتحت موضوع في الأسئلة والأجوبة، وتم إغلاقه
> 
> ولكن لنكون أكثر دقة، ففكر الله لا يتغيّر بخصوص الخلاص، ولكنه يتغيّر فيما يتعلّق بالقوانين أو التشريعات الوضعية. فالهدف الأساسي هو خلاص البشرية بعد السقوط.
> 
> فلو لم يتغيّر فكر الله ينبغي التقيّد بشريعة موسى.




مينفعش اتخيل مجرد التخيل اللى انت بتقوله !
يعنى ايه الله فكره بيتغير ؟!

صعب اتخيلها دى !


----------



## Alexander.t (5 نوفمبر 2014)

oesi no قال:


> *فتقدم الفريسيون وسألوه هل يحل للرجل أن يطلق امرأته ليجربوه. فأجاب          وقال لهم بماذا أوصاكم موسى. فقالوا موسى أذن أن يكتب كتاب طلاق فتطلق.          فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم من أجل قساوة قلوبكم كتب لكم هذه الوصية. ولكن من          بدء الخليقة ذكرا وأنثى خلقهما الله. من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه          ويلتصق بامرأته. ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدًا إذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد          واحد. فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان. ثم في البيت سأله تلاميذه أيضًا          عن ذلك. فقال لهم من طلق آمراته وتزوج بأخرى يزني عليها. وأن طلقت          امرأة زوجها وتزوجت بأخر تزني
> 
> يبقي كدة على حسب شريعة اليهود فيه طلاق ولكن بعد الفداء مفيش طلاق
> 
> ...



كده هندخل فى قصة تانيه
لانى ليا تحفظات ع موضوع الطلاق !
فخلينا نركز فى موضوع واحد منعاً للتشتت يا بوب !
يبقى السوال قائم هل تغير فكر الله بحيث انه يسمح بأن الاخ يتجوز اخته فى بداية الخليقه وبعد كده يمنع ده الايه بتاعت من جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان 
اعرف منين ان شريكة حياتى الله اللى جمعنى بيها !
ومين يحدد ان كل الزيجات المسيحيه كانت بتدخل من الله ؟؟!


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 نوفمبر 2014)

!! Mina Elbatal !! قال:


> منورين الموضوع يجماعه  كله اتكلم فى مواضيع فرعيه ومحدش دخل فى صلب الموضوع
> 
> * هل فكر الله متغير ؟؟؟؟*
> كيف يسمح الله بشىء فى بداية الخليقه سيدونه ع البشر خطيه فى نصف عمر الخليقه ؟
> ازاى اسمح لابنى يدخن وهو عنده 10 سنين ولما يوصل ل20 اضربه واقوله بطلها ؟



الله لم يسمح بهذا ،، 

بل كان من الطبيعي حدوث ذلك لأن الانسان سقط أصلا،،وكل أفعاله نتيجة السقوط،،

بل يجب أن تقول ،،لماذا سمح الله لحواء أن تأكل من شجرة الحياه.؟

كان يجب أن يمنعهم حتي لا يسقطوا ،؟

لكن الاراده الحره التي منحنا أياها تسببت فى سقوطنا لاننا استخدمناها بالخطأ،

بالتالي حين سقطنا فكل أعمالنا صارت بارداتنا لاننا اخترنا معرفة الخير والشر، 

مثال الطفل اللي بيشرب سجاير لا يصح،،لان الطفل معندوش معرفه اذا كانت السجاير غلط ولا صح

لكن أدم وحواء كان عندهم معرفه ووعي لما ربنا قالهم متاكلوش من الشجره،

وبعدين ربنا ممنعهوش فى نص الخليقه،،!!

ايام نوح،ربنا قاله نهاية كل بشر قد أتت امامي,,بسبب اعمالهم

لكن علشان نوح كان مع ربنا ربنا نجاه ،ودا تمهيد لعمل الله الخلاصي،

وبعدين البشر ورثوا اصلا الخطيه من ادم وحواء ،فطبيعي ابنائهم كانوا هيتصرفوا زيهم 

ومع الوقت ربنا بقا بيعلم الانسان ان ينظر للسما ولحياة القداسه اللي هي موطنه الاصلي


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 نوفمبر 2014)

!! Mina Elbatal !! قال:


> ولا انا :a82:



*قصدك فى البدء لم يكن هذا إنما لأجل غلاظة قلوبكم لم يأذن لكم موسى بزواج الاخت ؟؟olling:


​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 نوفمبر 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> بالنسبة بقا لادم وحوا , هى مش قصة رمزية , لكنها مش كل الصورة بمعنى *انا اعتقد ان الكتاب اخد جزء من كل, فقط لشرح فكرة  السقوط والخلاص
> *يعنى كان ادم وحواء ناس حقيقيين , لكن ممكن يكون *كان فيه بشر تانيين موجودين واتاخدت قصة ادم وحوا فقط لشرح فكرة السقوط* والخلاص *لكن ده لا يعنى انهم كانو لوحدهم على الارض *


[YOUTUBE]DvoK-9PEh-4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +ماريا+ (5 نوفمبر 2014)

*ربنا  مش بيرجع فى كلامه
 لكنه بيرتقى بالبشريه*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 نوفمبر 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> بالنسبة بقا لادم وحوا , هى مش قصة رمزية , لكنها مش كل الصورة بمعنى انا اعتقد ان الكتاب اخد جزء من كل, فقط لشرح فكرة  السقوط والخلاص يعنى كان ادم وحواء ناس حقيقيين , لكن ممكن يكون كان فيه بشر تانيين موجودين واتاخدت قصة ادم وحوا فقط لشرح فكرة السقوط والخلاص لكن ده لا يعنى انهم كانو لوحدهم على الارض














​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 نوفمبر 2014)

!! Mina Elbatal !! قال:


> * هل فكر الله متغير ؟؟؟؟*
> كيف يسمح الله بشىء فى بداية الخليقه سيدونه ع البشر خطيه فى نصف عمر الخليقه ؟
> ازاى اسمح *لابنى يدخن* وهو عنده 10 سنين ولما يوصل ل20 اضربه واقوله بطلها ؟


 *[FONT=&quot]فكر الله " مُرتب " وليس مُتغيراً ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]خلق الدنيا فى ستة أيام على النحو المذكور فى الكتاب*​​ *[FONT=&quot]واحد أتنين تلاتة ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم آدم ومن ضلعه حوا ( على الترتيب ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من البدء [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة للذكور البنت بالنسبة له ( أنثى ) وليست أخته[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ذكر وأنثى .... وليس أخ وأخت 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فَأَجَابَ: «أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ أَنَّ الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَهُمَا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]؟»[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ثم تقدمت الأنسانية ...على الترتيب وليس على سبيل التغيير [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فجاءت الوصايا 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]«احْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ الوَصَايَا التِي أَنَا أُوصِيكُمْ بِهَا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اليَوْمَ.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مَلعُونٌ مَنْ يَضْطَجِعُ مَعَ أُخْتِهِ ابْنَةِ أَبِيهِ أَوْ ابْنَةِ أُمِّهِ.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وزى ما أنت شايف كدة ...لا علاقة لها بالتدخين ولا " المغربى "
:new6:
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## oesi no (7 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> ​


اديها بالمنشبه اديها 



​


----------



## oesi no (7 نوفمبر 2014)

!! Mina Elbatal !! قال:


> كده هندخل فى قصة تانيه
> لانى ليا تحفظات ع موضوع الطلاق !
> فخلينا نركز فى موضوع واحد منعاً للتشتت يا بوب !
> يبقى السوال قائم هل تغير فكر الله بحيث انه يسمح بأن الاخ يتجوز اخته فى بداية الخليقه وبعد كده يمنع ده الايه بتاعت من جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان
> ...


*لا القصة متغيرتش 
هل تغير فكر الله لما منع الطلاق 
لا متغيرش 
كل شئ مرتب 
معرفه الله غير المحدودة  ضد انه يغير فكره لاجل موقف معين حصل 

السيد المسيح كمل حاجات كتير فى العهد الجديد ومنع حاجات وسمح بحاجات كانت ممنوعه فى شريعه موسى 

ولكن ده مش معناه ان فكر الله تغير 
الله الثابت الازلى لا يغير فكره ولكن كل شئ  حدث ويحدث وسوف يحدث يعرفه الله وكل الترتيبات معده للخلاص لان الله يريد جميع الناس يخلصون والى معرفه الحق يقبلون 
*​


----------



## تيمو (7 نوفمبر 2014)

!! Mina Elbatal !! قال:


> مينفعش اتخيل مجرد التخيل اللى انت بتقوله !
> يعنى ايه الله فكره بيتغير ؟!
> 
> صعب اتخيلها دى !



لماذا صعب أن تتخيلها وهناك قصة حزقيا الملك الذي صلى وغيّر موعد موته، عندما نتحدث عن تشريعات وشرائع فمن العادي أن تتغير لأن الأزمنة تتغير، والإنسان يتغيّر، والحياة تتطوّر، قصة حزقيا موجودة في أشعيا 38



> 1 في تلك الأيام مرض حزقيا للموت، فجاء إليه إشعياء بن آموص النبي وقال له: هكذا يقول الرب: أوص بيتك لأنك تموت ولا تعيش
> 
> 2 فوجه حزقيا وجهه إلى الحائط وصلى إلى الرب
> 
> ...


----------



## Alexander.t (8 نوفمبر 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> فى رأيى فكر الله مش بيتغير بمعنى انه بيغير رأيه لان ده كده معناه ان معرفته بالمستقبل محدودة فبيتفاجئ فبيغير رأيه
> لكن انا شايفه ان مش هو اللى بيتغير احنا اللى بنغير
> بمعنى ان الله بيتعامل مع الانسان على حسب مستواه الفكرى والروحى , احنا دلوقتى لا يمكن تقارننا بالناس ايام نوح مثلا احنا حاليا ارقى فكريا وحتى روحيا لان كل الاسرار الروحية اعلنت لينا خلاص بعد مجئ الرب يسوع
> فالخليقة الانسانية اخدت مراحل ناحية الرقى وكل ما ترتقى تكتشف ان اللى كانو بيعملوه قبل كده ده كان غلط وغير اخلاقى ومش مفروض يستمر



جزء فكر الله لا يتغير انا متفق معاكى فيه 
لكن الجزء التانى ازاى كان غلط وغير اخلاقى وهو الحل الوحيد لبناء خليقه ؟ كيف يضع الله حل غير اخلاقى لبداية الخليقه ؟


----------



## Alexander.t (8 نوفمبر 2014)

BITAR قال:


> *متابع يا بطل*​


منورنى استاذى


----------



## Alexander.t (8 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> الله لم يسمح بهذا ،،
> 
> بل كان من الطبيعي حدوث ذلك لأن الانسان سقط أصلا،،وكل أفعاله نتيجة السقوط،،



سقوط ادام وحواء شىء والعمليه الجنسيه شىء اخر رجائاً لا تخلط الامور !
اذا كان " السقوط " هو من خلق الاعضاء التناسليه للرجل والمرأه فهذا شىء أخر !


----------



## Alexander.t (8 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فكر الله " مُرتب " وليس مُتغيراً ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]خلق الدنيا فى ستة أيام على النحو المذكور فى الكتاب*​​ *[FONT=&quot]واحد أتنين تلاتة ....*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم آدم ومن ضلعه حوا ( على الترتيب ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من البدء [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة للذكور البنت بالنسبة له ( أنثى ) وليست أخته[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ذكر وأنثى .... وليس أخ وأخت
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فَأَجَابَ: «أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ أَنَّ الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَهُمَا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]؟»[/FONT]*​ ​




الايه هنا عائده ع ادم وحواء وليس ع اولاد ادام 
معتقدش ليها علاقه بموضوعنا اصلا ؟!



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ثم تقدمت الأنسانية ...على الترتيب وليس على سبيل التغيير [/FONT]*





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فجاءت الوصايا
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]«احْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ الوَصَايَا التِي أَنَا أُوصِيكُمْ بِهَا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اليَوْمَ.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مَلعُونٌ مَنْ يَضْطَجِعُ مَعَ أُخْتِهِ ابْنَةِ أَبِيهِ أَوْ ابْنَةِ أُمِّهِ.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]




المغربى مش حلو دلوقتى *[FONT=&quot]:new6:*[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 نوفمبر 2014)

*يا مطنشنى يا مطنشنى

:dntknw::dntknw:

:new6::new6::new6:

*​


----------



## ontarian (9 نوفمبر 2014)

آدم لا يمكن ان يكون حقيقي لاكثر من سبب...

بمعنى اخر لا يمكن ان يكون جميع البشر منحدرين من شخصين فقط، بمقارنة الدي ان ايه وتنوعه بالحفريات من مئات الآلاف من السنين

كما انه دون التنوع الجيني ماكان يمكن للبشرية ان تعيش كثيراً في عالم تملأه الحيوانات وكافة الضغوط البيولوجية والبيئية

وقلة التنوع الجيني تؤدي إلى وضع كل البيض في سلة واحدة: ما ان يتغير النظام البيئي بشكل مضر يفنى الجميع حيث كلهم لديهم نفس الصفات الجينية....وغالباً هذا هو السبب في ان البشر، والحيوانات عموماً تطورت لتتزاوج من خارج قرابتها الجينية، فهذه النوعيات هي التي اصبح لديها مقاومة اعلى للتغيرات البيئية


----------



## geegoo (9 نوفمبر 2014)

ontarian قال:


> كما انه دون التنوع الجيني ماكان يمكن للبشرية ان تعيش كثيراً في عالم تملأه الحيوانات وكافة الضغوط البيولوجية والبيئية



احنا ممكن نفتح موضوع مخصوص للفكرة دي لانها تستاهل و علشان الموضوع ما يتشتت ..
بس *بدون شرح* اديني مثال واحد للتنوع الجيني في البشر اللي حافظ عليهم من البيئة غير تنوع لون البشرة .. لو تسمح ..


----------



## ontarian (10 نوفمبر 2014)

geegoo قال:


> احنا ممكن نفتح موضوع مخصوص للفكرة دي لانها تستاهل و علشان الموضوع ما يتشتت ..
> بس *بدون شرح* اديني مثال واحد للتنوع الجيني في البشر اللي حافظ عليهم من البيئة غير تنوع لون البشرة .. لو تسمح ..



كمثال صغير، الامراض المتنحية....حيث يولد الانسان بهذه الامراض فقط ان كان والديه كليهما مصاب بالمرض او عرضة له.

التنوع الجيني بالزواج من غير الاقارب يقلل فرصة ولادة مواليد بهذه الامراض


----------



## Desert Rose (10 نوفمبر 2014)

!! Mina Elbatal !! قال:


> جزء فكر الله لا يتغير انا متفق معاكى فيه
> لكن الجزء التانى ازاى كان غلط وغير اخلاقى وهو الحل الوحيد لبناء خليقه ؟ كيف يضع الله حل غير اخلاقى لبداية الخليقه ؟



هو الله لم يشرعه يعنى مكانش تشريع بان الاخ يتجوز اخته وبعد كده اتلغى 
مثلا قايين احنا منعرفش والكتاب مقالش انه كان متجوز اخته انا لازلت شايفة ان قصة ادم وحوا جزء من كل وهما مكانوش كل الخليقة اللى على الارض وقتها ده غير كمان انى بصدق فى نظرية التطور حفريات كتير لايمكن ننكرها علميا بتأكد حدوث تطور وعلى فكرة ده مش معناه ان الله مش موجود لكنه موجود كالعقل المدبر والمخطط وراء عملية التطور وهى بتحصل 
ثانيا زى ما قولتلك انت عرفت انها غلط لما ارتقيت فكريا وانسانيا انما طول ما انت فى مرحلة بدائية فضميرك مش حاسس لسه ان فيه حاجة غلط بتحصل 
اعتقد ان الخطية تحسب عليك خطية لما تدركها وضميرك يحس انها خطية لكنك مستمر فى انك تعملها 
لكن مع عدم وجود الادراك وضميرك لسه مش حاسس ان اللى بتعمله ده مينفعش لكن فكرك لسه ماارتقاش فهى لاتحسب عليك خطية الا لما تدركها وتعيها وتستمر فيها بالرغم من ادراكك انها غلط


----------



## Alexander.t (10 نوفمبر 2014)

oesi no قال:


> *لا القصة متغيرتش
> هل تغير فكر الله لما منع الطلاق
> لا متغيرش
> كل شئ مرتب
> ...



ما دخل الخلاص فى الموضوع ده ؟
اعتقد لو حد عمل كده هيتقاله انك بتشتت 
الله يباركلك يا جو اصحى معايا
الزواج بالاخت شىء " كان اخلاقى " "وبقى غير اخلاقى " مال الخلاص وكل اللى انت قولته باللى بقوله ؟


----------



## Alexander.t (10 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *قصدك فى البدء لم يكن هذا إنما لأجل غلاظة قلوبكم لم يأذن لكم موسى بزواج الاخت ؟؟olling:
> 
> 
> ​*



بصدق مش عارف دخل المشاركه دى ايه بموضوعى 
بعتزرلك طبعا عن الرد المتاخر
لكن انا مش بتكلم عن تشريعات موسى ولكن عن تشريعات الله !


----------



## Alexander.t (10 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> لماذا صعب أن تتخيلها وهناك قصة حزقيا الملك الذي صلى وغيّر موعد موته، عندما نتحدث عن تشريعات وشرائع فمن العادي أن تتغير لأن الأزمنة تتغير، والإنسان يتغيّر، والحياة تتطوّر، قصة حزقيا موجودة في أشعيا 38



دى ليها عندى حل معتقدش ان عليه خلاف !
الله كامل المعرفه عارف ان حزقيا سيطلب منه ان يزيد عمره فوافق الله قبل ان يطلب حزقيا ! ولكن لم يتم هذا حتى طلب حزقيا اولاً فالله لا يتدخل فى حياتنا سوى أن طلبناه !


----------



## Alexander.t (10 نوفمبر 2014)

ontarian قال:


> آدم لا يمكن ان يكون حقيقي لاكثر من سبب...
> 
> بمعنى اخر لا يمكن ان يكون جميع البشر منحدرين من شخصين فقط، بمقارنة الدي ان ايه وتنوعه بالحفريات من مئات الآلاف من السنين
> 
> ...



مشاركه تستحق التفكير والقراءه
انتظر تعقيبى قريباً


----------



## oesi no (10 نوفمبر 2014)

!! Mina Elbatal !! قال:


> ما دخل الخلاص فى الموضوع ده ؟
> اعتقد لو حد عمل كده هيتقاله انك بتشتت
> الله يباركلك يا جو اصحى معايا
> الزواج بالاخت شىء " كان اخلاقى " "وبقى غير اخلاقى " مال الخلاص وكل اللى انت قولته باللى بقوله ؟


*الخلاص هو الهدف الرئيسي لكل اعمال الله 
فلو فيه عمل انت رافضه -حاشا -بتشوف هل ليه دور فى الخلاص ولالا 
فكرة الاخلاقى وغير الاخلاقى من منظور الناس وليس من منظور الهى 
منظور الناس بيتغير 
يعنى مفيش واحده تقدر تنزل بلبس السبعينات فى الوقت الحالى 
وقتها اللبس ده كان اخلاقى بالنسبه للناس 
وتحول الان الى جريمه اخلاقيه 
تمام 
ولكن فى منظور الله ورؤيه الله لحياتنا وللهدف الاسمى من وجودنا (الخلاص) 
الامر مختلف 
نظرة الله للانسان مختلفتش ولكنه بيمشينا فى طريقنا للخلاص اما ان نقبل هذا الطريق او نرفضه 
انت بتقول جواز الاخ من اخته مكنش اخلاقى طب كان ايه الحل للتكاثر غير كدة 
مفيش ... 
طب ربنا ليه حرم هذا الزواج لانه دوره فى عمليه الخلاص انتهى 
زيه زى ذبائح العهد القديم دورها انتهى فى قصة خلاصنا 
قياس الناس لده اخلاقى او غير اخلاقى ممكن يختلف من مجتمع للتانى* ​


----------



## Alexander.t (10 نوفمبر 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> هو الله لم يشرعه يعنى مكانش تشريع بان الاخ يتجوز اخته وبعد كده اتلغى
> مثلا قايين احنا منعرفش والكتاب مقالش انه كان متجوز اخته انا لازلت شايفة ان قصة ادم وحوا جزء من كل وهما مكانوش كل الخليقة اللى على الارض وقتها ده غير كمان انى بصدق فى نظرية التطور حفريات كتير لايمكن ننكرها علميا بتأكد حدوث تطور وعلى فكرة ده مش معناه ان الله مش موجود لكنه موجود كالعقل المدبر والمخطط وراء عملية التطور وهى بتحصل
> ثانيا زى ما قولتلك انت عرفت انها غلط لما ارتقيت فكريا وانسانيا انما طول ما انت فى مرحلة بدائية فضميرك مش حاسس لسه ان فيه حاجة غلط بتحصل
> اعتقد ان الخطية تحسب عليك خطية لما تدركها وضميرك يحس انها خطية لكنك مستمر فى انك تعملها
> لكن مع عدم وجود الادراك وضميرك لسه مش حاسس ان اللى بتعمله ده مينفعش لكن فكرك لسه ماارتقاش فهى لاتحسب عليك خطية الا لما تدركها وتعيها وتستمر فيها بالرغم من ادراكك انها غلط


مش متفق معاكى اوى فى قصة متجوزش اخته ولكنى ممكن اتفق معاكى فى انه مش تشريع الهى كتشريعات موسى مثلا
ممكن نقول عليها تشريعات الطبيعه فى وقتهم ، اللى الله متدخلش فيها ! وكانت فى نظر الله تشريعات غير سويه وحينما استعلن الله فى انبياءه وقدسيه باتت الخطيه واضحه لينا وزى منتى شرحتى وقولتى الخطيه لا تحسب خطيه الا حينما يشعر بها الضمير ! 

مشاركه جميله اوووووي بشكرك اووووووى بجد


----------



## Alexander.t (10 نوفمبر 2014)

oesi no قال:


> *الخلاص هو الهدف الرئيسي لكل اعمال الله
> فلو فيه عمل انت رافضه -حاشا -بتشوف هل ليه دور فى الخلاص ولالا
> فكرة الاخلاقى وغير الاخلاقى من منظور الناس وليس من منظور الهى
> منظور الناس بيتغير
> ...



لا يا جورج الاخلاقيات العامه متفق عليها !
محدش بيتجوز اخته !
محدش بيتجوز أمه !


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2014)

انا توهت 

بجد
انا عندى حل حلو 
بامانه 
صلى يا مينا 
مش هو قال كل اللى هتطلبوه فالصلاة هتلاقوه
بس خالى بالك 
انك مش هتفهم كل حاجة
لانك فالاول والاخر انسان محدود
صليله يا مينا 
واستنى رده 
وانا هصلى معاك 
علشان فى حاجات كتير  محتاجيين نفهمها
ربنا ينور عيونك


----------

